# Folding on IGP?



## unibrow1990 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have an AMD 780g board (HD3200 with 128mb sideport memory) I was wondering if its possible to fold with that in addition to my regular graphics card. Would I just follow the regular procedure for doing 2 or more GPU's? Also would that igp even have enough power to make folding on it worthwhile?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> I have an AMD 780g board (HD3200 with 128mb sideport memory) I was wondering if its possible to fold with that in addition to my regular graphics card. Would I just follow the regular procedure for doing 2 or more GPU's? Also would that igp even have enough power to make folding on it worthwhile?


When you have a non-hybrid crossfire card in the PCI-e slot, the IGP is deactivated. You cannot run both at the same time. Sorry man.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 21, 2009)

On teh 790GX-M2RS you can force it to stay on in the BIOS. ;-)


----------

